# Do I need a myspace page??



## frazil (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm starting to feel like I'm the only one left without one!


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 6, 2007)

I'll share mine if yuo share yours (although mine has many cobwebs on it)


----------



## ktulu (Sep 6, 2007)

you are not the only one, frazil


----------



## frazil (Sep 6, 2007)

Road Guy said:


> I'll share mine if yuo share yours (although mine has many cobwebs on it)


Ok. You go first.


----------



## Dark Knight (Sep 6, 2007)

ktulu said:


> you are not the only one, frazil


ditto


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 6, 2007)

frazil said:


> I'm starting to feel like I'm the only one left without one!



I don't have one either...probably will never get one either.


----------



## Raanne (Sep 6, 2007)

www.myspace.com/raanne

although i hardly use it anymore

Facebook is much more "now"

LOL


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 6, 2007)

I don't/won't have one.


----------



## bigray76 (Sep 6, 2007)

Facebook, myspace, and friendster are all blocked here at work - linkedin can still be view so I set up an account over there.

-Ray


----------



## frazil (Sep 6, 2007)

Raanne said:


> www.myspace.com/raanne
> although i hardly use it anymore
> 
> Facebook is much more "now"
> ...


nice page! Funny stuff. Figures that by the time I catch wind of a new trend it's already passed! LOL


----------



## Sschell (Sep 6, 2007)

I thought all that stuff was for high school girls...

adults do that? really?


----------



## Raanne (Sep 6, 2007)

sschellhase said:


> I thought all that stuff was for high school girls...
> adults do that? really?


ha... I think that among my friends, we use it more as an extra way to keep in touch. (like email)...

And for the record - i'd say 90% of my friends are &gt;30 on there. ;-)


----------



## Tina (Sep 6, 2007)

Captain Worley said:


> I don't/won't have one.


Same here.


----------



## Slugger926 (Sep 6, 2007)

Raanne said:


> ha... I think that among my friends, we use it more as an extra way to keep in touch. (like email)...
> And for the record - i'd say 90% of my friends are &gt;30 on there. ;-)


Professionals are starting to use it a lot more now. Also tons of college friends use it to stay in touch.

Here is mine, and it needs serious help: http://www.myspace.com/bio_engineer


----------



## Dleg (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm so out of it, I don't even know what a myspace page is. Is it like a blog? I kept a blog for a while, but gave it up.


----------



## cement (Sep 6, 2007)

my son left his facebook page open on the kitchen pc and I took a peak hmy: It looks like fun, and an easy way to keep in touch. Now if I only had friends...


----------



## DVINNY (Sep 6, 2007)

I don't have one, doubt I will


----------



## jfusilloPE (Sep 7, 2007)

Here's me and my wife's : http://www.myspace.com/jntfusillo

Plus I built a linkedin: http://www.linkedin.com/in/joefusillope

I originally started our myspace page as a way of checking up on my children, and then I found out that alot of our friends were on it and our nieces and nephews.


----------



## GTScott (Sep 7, 2007)

I am just like the high school girls...I have a page too.

http://www.myspace.com/scottalac


----------



## Freon (Sep 7, 2007)

Isn't it a touch ironic. Here we are a bunch of technical professionals, and it appears that many of us are not using the latest "techo-toy". Just to show how much I am an engineer with an Amish-like attitude I do not have any of the following:

A myspace page

A face book page

A home wireless network

A "home" website (My internet provider allows me 5 Mb on thier web server)

An iPod (MP3 Player)

A "blue tooth" headset (I plug my cell phone headset in)

Surrond-sound on my TV (I do have the hi-def set)

A TiVo unit

A DVR unit (same as a TiVo?)

Freon, A hopelessluy behind the times P.E.


----------



## GTScott (Sep 7, 2007)

I can understand most of that...but no TIVO???? I feel so sorry for you.


----------



## MA_PE (Sep 7, 2007)

Freon:

with the exception of a "homw wireless network" (which is comprised solely of a wireless router so my son can connect upstairs) I could have written your post.

Perhaps I could mail you a letter and we could start club. [insert U.S. mailbox smiliey here]

Glad to see that I'm not alone.

P.S. nice to see you posting again. How's things "out of exile"


----------



## Freon (Sep 7, 2007)

It's nice to be back; now we just need to get Sapper and Don back home. Since I left the Marines back in May, I've been busy with my "private sector" job and moving. I am still about three solid weekends away from being unpacked.


----------



## FusionWhite (Sep 7, 2007)

I had to create an account so I could search for some high school friends. But Ill never put up a myspace/facebook page. Just going to those pages makes me think of "To Catch a Predator" and I get all creeped out.


----------



## Old as Dirt Geo (Sep 7, 2007)

Freon

Just like MA_PE, my list is the same as yours. As I think about it when I started my engineering career in 1983 we didn't have cell phones, fax machines or desk top computers. So I guess I've come a long way, except my kids laugh when I ask them a computer questions, especially my son who is only 12.

Old as Dirt Geo


----------



## frazil (Sep 7, 2007)

It creeps me out too to put so much personal information online, but I think that's how things are going. I kinda feel like I'm missing the party -- people are having fun, networking and keeping in touch on these pages. And it is a lot more social than email - you can meet new people from all over and include many people in the conversation.

MySpace Outage Affects Millions


----------



## jfusilloPE (Sep 7, 2007)

I googled myself one time and found this page http://www.zoominfo.com/Search/PersonDetai...ee-c328f8f96584.

I don't know who started it for me, but I added to it. Sometimes I think these (linkedin and zoominfo) could be some good marketing tools.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 7, 2007)

Freon said:


> Isn't it a touch ironic. Here we are a bunch of technical professionals, and it appears that many of us are not using the latest "techo-toy". Just to show how much I am an engineer with an Amish-like attitude I do not have any of the following:
> A myspace page
> 
> A face book page
> ...


I'm more Amish than you. No cell, dial-up modem, and the biggest TV is a 25 incher from 1992.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2007)

I had a MySpace page a long time ago to track down friends from high school and college. In the end, it seemed like I had become and magnet for ... ummm ... let's just leave it at I dropped the page because I didn't find that the site really benefited my interests.

I definitely agree with jfusillo - pages like LinkedIn are very useful and offer excellent marketing tools as well as keeping colleagues updated with your CV and activities. I have received numerous phonecalls (or e-mails) from folks that I am no longer actively working with or collaborating with on projects but they would recall that I was knowledgable about something of interest on one of thier current projects or to just catch up.

Speaking of LinkedIn, I need to update mine. hmy:

JR


----------



## MA_PE (Sep 7, 2007)

> I had a MySpace page a long time ago to track down friends from high school and college. In the end, it seemed like I had become and magnet for ... ummm ... let's just leave it at I dropped the page because I didn't find that the site really benefited my interests.


rlyflag: Are we going have to call you "Studly Hungwell"??? :appl: :th_rockon:


----------



## bigray76 (Sep 7, 2007)

Freon said:


> Isn't it a touch ironic. Here we are a bunch of technical professionals, and it appears that many of us are not using the latest "techo-toy". Just to show how much I am an engineer with an Amish-like attitude I do not have any of the following:
> A myspace page
> 
> A face book page
> ...


Freon... I am right there with you. I do have a linkedin page, but that is about it.

-Ray


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2007)

MA_PE said:


> rlyflag: Are we going have to call you "Studly Hungwell"??? :appl: :th_rockon:


It's not like I called myself HisBigPEness or anything like that .... 

In all honesty, I was just looking for a way to stay in touch with friends and other professionals. That is most easily achieved through websites like LinkedIn where you don't have to navigate through the potentially undesireable parts :blush:

JR


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 7, 2007)

Freon said:


> Isn't it a touch ironic. Here we are a bunch of technical professionals, and it appears that many of us are not using the latest "techo-toy". Just to show how much I am an engineer with an Amish-like attitude I do not have any of the following:
> A myspace page *(YES, but its not really "active")*
> 
> A face book page *NO*
> ...


----------



## cement (Sep 7, 2007)

^^ dittos. and I have no use for headsets. but it is legal to use a cellphone in the car here, I might have to adapt if this state goes any more blue.


----------



## DVINNY (Sep 7, 2007)

I have a wireless home network, but none of the others. Not even Hi-def TV

I do have websites, but they are not really personal. They are for the bodybuilding promotion.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 7, 2007)

Freon said:


> Isn't it a touch ironic. Here we are a bunch of technical professionals, and it appears that many of us are not using the latest "techo-toy". Just to show how much I am an engineer with an Amish-like attitude I do not have any of the following:
> A myspace page
> 
> A face book page
> ...


I don't have any of these...unless you count my sansa mp3 player equivalent to the Ipod. We are still on dial-up and do not have cable, dish, or whatever the latest trend is. What we can get with the bunny ears is all we get and both of our tvs are at least 10 yrs old.

We are looking for a new house...hubby got a new job that is requiring us to move. Once we move they are going to pay for the hi-speed speed internet, so that will be nice.


----------



## maryannette (Sep 7, 2007)

I feel like an old fart. I don't have any pages for My Space, Face Book, and similar sites. My daughters think it is hiarious that I chat on this board. Of course, they just think it's a geek site. We have wireless in the house. I have a nice little digital camera. My favorite tech toy is my cell phone. It also serves as a camera, watch, alarm clock, calculator, and probably a lot more stuff that I don't use. I even do some texting with my daughters on the cell phone.


----------



## Sschell (Sep 7, 2007)

maryannette said:


> I feel like an old fart. I don't have any pages for My Space, Face Book, and similar sites. My daughters think it is hiarious that I chat on this board. Of course, they just think it's a geek site. We have wireless in the house. I have a nice little digital camera. My favorite tech toy is my cell phone. It also serves as a camera, watch, alarm clock, calculator, and probably a lot more stuff that I don't use. I even do some texting with my daughters on the cell phone.


they "THINK" its a geek site....

I think they might be right!

and before you disagree, look at the Lord Of The Rings Vs. Star Wars thread.... actually, you don't need to look at it, just know that its there!


----------



## maryannette (Sep 7, 2007)

^^OK, I'm a very geeky old fart.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2007)

sschellhase said:


> and before you disagree, look at the Lord Of The Rings Vs. Star Wars thread.... actually, you don't need to look at it, just know that its there!


What's wrong with LOTR??!! I was just telling my wife that I wanted to replace the angel that goes on top of the Christmas Tree with the Eye of Sauron. IMHO, it would make a much more dramatic topper for the tree. 

My wife just gave me the 'ol ..... :blink:



maryannette said:


> ^^OK, I'm a very geeky old fart.


No way!! You are way cool and hip if you are a regular poster at EB.com. So says me :woot:

JR


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 8, 2007)

okay I didnt edit out much before I posted this, I had to blow the dust off this thing though.

I used to have way more free time so this is why this thing exist

http://www.myspace.com/madmikes11

Please dont think less of me!


----------



## NCcarguy (Sep 8, 2007)

maryannette said:


> ^^OK, I'm a very geeky old fart.



Spoken like a true North Carolinian!!


----------



## frazil (Sep 8, 2007)

Road Guy said:


> okay I didnt edit out much before I posted this, I had to blow the dust off this thing though.
> I used to have way more free time so this is why this thing exist
> 
> http://www.myspace.com/madmikes11
> ...


Jimmy Buffett is your friend?? You're so cool!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 8, 2007)

Don't have one, not entirely sure what it is or how it works, don't care to create one.

I was all into AOL and IMing people in high school, and that was about the end of it.

Anyone can probably find out anything that they want to find out about me anyway, but I still tend not to just post it for all to see.

- VTE, private citizen


----------



## FusionWhite (Sep 8, 2007)

Freon said:


> A myspace page - Sort of, I have an account but no page.A face book page - Nope
> 
> A home wireless network - Yes, I keep my network humming...
> 
> ...


My wife and I are both rather big technophiles so we tend to gather up a large amount of gadgets.


----------



## Dark Knight (Sep 10, 2007)

I feel I am so out of place reading this thread. :w00t:


----------



## Sschell (Sep 10, 2007)

maryannette said:


> ^^OK, I'm a very geeky old fart.



not that there's anything wrong with that!


----------



## Ferg_AR (Sep 11, 2007)

jfusilloPE said:


> I googled myself one time and found this page http://www.zoominfo.com/Search/PersonDetai...ee-c328f8f96584.
> I don't know who started it for me, but I added to it. Sometimes I think these (linkedin and zoominfo) could be some good marketing tools.


Wow, that freeks me out. I'm on there too. Well, it has me listed under my old company but it also says "Past" next to my name. Either they think I died or they know I no longer work there. Either way, that's weird as hell.


----------



## IlPadrino (Sep 11, 2007)

Ferg_AR said:


> Wow, that freeks me out. I'm on there too. Well, it has me listed under my old company but it also says "Past" next to my name. Either they think I died or they know I no longer work there. Either way, that's weird as hell.


Notice the part that says "This profile was automatically generated using 6 references found on the Internet. This information has been verified by Joseph Fusillo. Learn more"

The link explains how it's done automatically using patented semantic search technology that continually crawls the Business Web.


----------



## Dleg (Sep 11, 2007)

Holy Jebus! I'm in there too! It's pretty incomplete and does not list me as working for any particular employer, but it does have articles within the past 6 months... Weird.


----------



## bigray76 (Sep 16, 2007)

That is freaky, I am even listed there.

-Ray


----------



## Slugger926 (Sep 16, 2007)

Ferg_AR said:


> Wow, that freeks me out. I'm on there too. Well, it has me listed under my old company but it also says "Past" next to my name. Either they think I died or they know I no longer work there. Either way, that's weird as hell.


Wow, that thing combined me with another guy that has my same name so it looks like I am also a president of a university. :multiplespotting:

I wonder what kind of $$$ I can demand if I switch jobs.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 17, 2007)

There's a lot of people in there with the same name as me. There is one actual reference for me in there, outdated I might add, based on a scholarship I won in 2000.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 17, 2007)

I'm not in there. I keep a low profile, I guess.


----------



## maryannette (Sep 17, 2007)

Captain Worley said:


> I'm not in there. I keep a low profile, I guess.


I'm not in it either. I'm glad. I like to be unknown.


----------



## cement (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm on the third page of my name.


----------



## frazil (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm not on there. I wonder if the information comes from filling out online resumes - like Monster or something. I've never signed up on anything like that.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 18, 2007)

^^I don't think so because I've been on Monster since 2000 or so.


----------



## Dleg (Sep 18, 2007)

^^In my case it was purely from on-line newspaper articles which happened to mention my name.


----------



## DVINNY (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm on there, but there is some college volleyball coach mixed in with mine. WTF?


----------



## Dark Knight (Sep 19, 2007)

I am not there...a lot of people with my first and last name but not me. Pheeeeeewwwwww....


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2007)

Perhaps a myspace page isn't necessary, unless ........









JR


----------



## TouchDown (Sep 11, 2008)

My wife was making fun of me since I didn't have a Facebook acct. All of her friends (online and whatnot) seem to be on there and it does help her keep in touch, post pics, etc. that they may be interested in.

So, I signed up and ended up finding 2 friends from college that I lost touch with. It's amazing to see these people you haven't spoken to in 12 years, and they're married with 3 kids.

Has anyone else's view of these online networking sites changed in the last year?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Sep 11, 2008)

TouchDown said:


> Has anyone else's view of these online networking sites changed in the last year?


I never would have known about my 10-yr high school reunion if it weren't for my Facebook account. I think it's pretty funny that I have more "friends" on Facebook than I do in real life.


----------



## ktulu (Sep 11, 2008)

I have to say yes. I have recently gotten a Facebook account, and like you, have gotten in touch with friends that I have not seen in years. So it's been pretty cool to catch up with them.

And viewing family pictures is nice too.


----------



## bigray76 (Sep 11, 2008)

I recently just joined myspace... found a couple of guys I was friends with in HS on there.

Otherwise linkedin is about it for me (I gave Plaxo a shot, but didn't care for it too much).


----------



## ktulu (Sep 11, 2008)

^^ yeah I get an email about every other day saying that you connected with a dozen people or so at a time....


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2008)

^^ Ditto about Plaxo - I haven't like it and don't notice anybody that I am in touch with using it either.

I am split between the fucntionality of MySpace and FaceBook - I have accounts on both. I have noticed more friend networking (for myself) on FaceBook, whereas MySpace seems to foster the I am out looking for the hook-up sorta thing ... :2cents:

JR


----------



## ODB_PE (Sep 11, 2008)

Dleg said:


> Holy Jebus! I'm in there too! It's pretty incomplete and does not list me as working for any particular employer, but it does have articles within the past 6 months... Weird.


Me three - it even pulled an action photo off our website that I guess was tagged with my name.

Big brother lives!


----------



## Katiebug (Sep 11, 2008)

wilheldp_PE said:


> I never would have known about my 10-yr high school reunion if it weren't for my Facebook account. I think it's pretty funny that I have more "friends" on Facebook than I do in real life.


My high school class is planning our 10 year reunion via Facebook. I've reconnected with a lot of friends from high school and college, thanks to Facebook.

I have no use for Myspace anymore...I haven't been there in at least a year.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 12, 2008)

I thought you had to have a school email to get a facebook account?

My 20 year is coming up, I looked up everyone I went to high school with (on myspace) and didnt recognize anyone, I was like, who are all these old people?????


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Sep 12, 2008)

Road Guy said:


> I thought you had to have a school email to get a facebook account?


Nah...they opened it up to everybody several years ago. There was a big, public outcry against it because they said that sexual predators would prowl for schoolchildren if it were opened up. In order to join a school group on Facebook, you have to have an email address from that school, and to add a friend, they have to add you back. It's marginally more secure than MySpace.


----------



## ODB_PE (Sep 12, 2008)

Road Guy said:


> I thought you had to have a school email to get a facebook account?
> My 20 year is coming up, I looked up everyone I went to high school with (on myspace) and didnt recognize anyone, I was like, who are all these old people?????


My 20 year was last month but I didn't get to go. Fortunately they put a buttload of pictures on Classmates (NEVER sign up for a paid account - but it is free to browse!) so I could check everybody out. (somewhat) like you, My thoughts were "everybody looks SO old - and fat! I don't look like that, do I?"

In typical fashion some of the girls who looked fantastic now were the ones who nobody paid attention to back then, while the head cheerleader and other "mean girls" seem to have really let themselves go.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 12, 2008)

^My 10-year reunion was last month. It was badly done as they didn't even give out nametags. So how the hell was I supposed to recognize someone I had 2 classes with one year after 10 years of aging and a cloudy memory on my part.

Anyway back on point, the girls that looked the most recognizable were the ones who were overly made up, elaborate hair, fake tan, etc. Basically the ones that looked like plastic then look like plastic now.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 12, 2008)

My 10 yr reunion is at the end of the month. I'm not going bc we will be in Hawaii, but they used Evite.com to plan the party. The website lets you post a message with your reply, so I was able to read mini updates about those who aren't going for one reason or another. It was kind of pricey too...$55/person for only appetizers and drinks (beer and wine). It is at a rather crappy place in town too...a banquet hall attached to a bar. It was a really nice place when we were younger (family restaurant and hall) but it got bought out turned into a countrywestern bar and went down hill fast.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 12, 2008)

Ours was $100/person but had an open bar all night and full meal. Also had a DJ that was way to loud and a guy that brought an escort as his date.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 12, 2008)

After the ten year one, I decided not to go to anymore reunions. I don't like the people any more than I did back then.

And my 25 year is next year. ldtimer:


----------



## bigray76 (Sep 12, 2008)

The default on the myspace profile says that you are single... good thing I filled that out and changed that info before my wife found it!


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 12, 2008)

I didnt make my 10 year, but I do want to attend the 20 year (just to see the Prom Queen Fat, the nerds all rich with trophy wives, etc) I was sort of an in the middle person "on the BS- High School status scale" so I hope that means nothing too cruel will happen to me between now and then....


----------



## DVINNY (Sep 12, 2008)

Dude, I married the Homecoming Queen, and I took her back to her 10 year reunion all FAT!!!! She was 2 weeks from delivering my son. LOL

Actually, she only gained 17 lbs with the pregnancy, and he weighed 8lbs, so FAT might be an exageration.


----------



## frazil (Sep 12, 2008)

ODB_PE said:


> My 20 year was last month but I didn't get to go. Fortunately they put a buttload of pictures on Classmates (NEVER sign up for a paid account - but it is free to browse!) so I could check everybody out. (somewhat) like you, My thoughts were "everybody looks SO old - and fat! I don't look like that, do I?"
> In typical fashion some of the girls who looked fantastic now were the ones who nobody paid attention to back then, while the head cheerleader and other "mean girls" seem to have really let themselves go.


How do you look at pictures on Classmates? When I try to look up my school it says I need to log on.

I've decided I need to get a high school t-shirt to wear around while I'm at the state university. I thought it would be funny since people usually don't advertise the fact that they went to my high school. And I'd put the year I graduated on it which was before most undergrads started elementary school. So I'm looking for logos.

...it's not procrastinating mudpuppy!


----------



## mudpuppy (Sep 12, 2008)

^^ Uh-huh.


----------



## DVINNY (Sep 12, 2008)

Frazil rocks.

period.


----------



## mudpuppy (Sep 12, 2008)

But of course!


----------

